# Stuck



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

OK, I apologise if this has already come up but I haven't been able to find the anwsers I need, despite numerous Google searches and trolling through the forum.

I'm looking for an on Demand grinder and I'm sick between the eureka Atom, Zenith, mazzer mini e, fiorenzato f4 nano and f64e evo (not sure of the difference between f64e and f64e evo, know one seems to know!).

Does anyone have experience with either of these grinders that can weigh in?

Cheers.


----------

